# 7 man limit of ducks 35 greenies in sodak!



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

the seventh guy was the one taking the picture.
was hunting a flooded corn field/slough had the ducks skimming the corn over top of us.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a great hunt.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a great hunt.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

yup pretty much all of the green heads looked to be northern birds very big!


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats guys!! Looks like a great job, hell of a good job pickin out the green!! Cant wait till they get to Iowa!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like a fun hunt!

also in before obligatory comments about "northern birds"


----------



## lao (Oct 11, 2009)

holy crap lookes like a blasty blast good work guys...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice hunt guys! The smiles speak for themselves!


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to shake em, now its time to bake em!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice work.

How many birds would you say were working the field for you to shoot a 7 man limit of green?


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

35 drakes and 400 hens...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

it was just a water hole in the middle of soem corn it wasnt very big, alot of the flockes we just shot 1 2 or 3 at a time just hard to pick them out on dark days


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,we needed an Argo to get there but man what greenies.Betting you were close to massive numbers of pintails as well.  
Hopefully it will stay 'good' a few more days.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

didnt shoot a hen thats what happens when your good


----------

